# Dressage saddle for the trails?



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Use the saddle you are comfortable in and can best affect your horse in. The dressage saddle would be more secure (deeper seat) and it may have blocks on the front to position the legs- these also help keeping one on the horse, kinda like the swells in a western saddle.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've definitely never been comfortable in a western saddle. If its anything like western I think my best bet is to stay far away. I don't like it and my horse isn't fond of all the extra weight.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

The dressage saddle doesn't feel anything like the western. Lostastrirrup was just drawing a parallel between two aspects that are used to keep the leg more secure.

A dressage saddle is quite similar to an AP or jumping saddle. Its main different lies in the deeper seat and the design encouraging you to keep your leg underneath you.

They are just as light as any other English saddle. They can come with or without large kneerolls.

I think they are "safer" because of the deep seat and the solid position however its not a huge difference.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Have you looked into an Australian saddle? Those are comfy, too. But I say ride in what you like and comfortable in!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Saskia said:


> The dressage saddle doesn't feel anything like the western. Lostastrirrup was just drawing a parallel between two aspects that are used to keep the leg more secure.


Sorry, I misunderstood that.

We have a lot of rough and steep terrain here in Virginia. As long as it would stay comfortable on long and rough trails, it would be something I want to look into. Anything is probably more comfortable and secure than my saddleseat saddle quite honestly. I'm not fond of it for the trails. The seat is really hard and slick.

I haven't tried an Aussie, though, it is on my to do list! I haven't met any aussie riders so I haven't got the chance to try it out. I've had people tell me it feels weird and awkward though but some look pretty comfortable.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We ride all sorts of terrain in English saddles, its what we're used too and I have no need to buy a western saddle especially with the extra weight they involve
A good dressage saddle is really comfortable. I have a VSD (Very slightly dressage) saddle which I prefer to a straighter cut dressage saddle for trail riding


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been using my dressage saddle lately for trails, and I do feel more secure than I did in my a/p when my boy gets spooky.

If you're interested, maybe go and try some out and see how they feel to sit in. You may also see if there's someone who would let you borrow a saddle to try on your horse and see how it feels to do a trail in one.  Most important thing is that you feel comfortable and secure, and that it fits your horse.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I use either my dressage saddle or close contact for riding trails. I think the dressage saddle is great for it. The only reason I use the cc for trails is when I'm riding a friend's horse as I keep it at my house and the dressage saddle at my barn. I'd highly recommend it, especially over a saddleseat saddle. It's nothing at all like a western saddle.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I usually ride in a Dressage saddle on the trails though I sometimes use my jump saddle. Really, the safest saddle for you is the one that you feel safest in. I have friends that feel safest in a Western saddle and a Western saddle, to me, is the most dangerous since it's so far removed from what I'm used to riding in (a treeless Dressage saddle).


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'm going to see if my local tack store will let me try out a saddle or two. They let me try an ap before (I never bought though.)


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I like an All Purpose saddle for the trails. the seat is open enough that I can move around to stay comfortable or to help out the horse over various terrain.

Now that I'm dabbling in longer distances, and might start doing endurance, I'm riding with longer stirrups to stay comfy over the miles. so I tried a dressage saddle to see if that might be the ticket.

Nope. I don't like it. The cantles tend to be too high, so when I go down steep hills, it's in my way. With my leg that straight, I don't have my knee forward enough to get my butt back far enough to stay stable when we suddenly come across an obstacle. My leg is so straight that I easily get knocked forward in a sudden stop.

I still like an A/P saddle better for trails. However, my mare will not tolerate ANYTHING getting near her shoulder. Not just the tree points - but not the flap either. so I'm now looking for a compromise. I'm looking for a saddle with the VSD flap. It will stay off her shoulder, but will still let me have a little more bend to my knee, and the seats are usually more open than dressage saddles.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I did all my trail riding in my dressage saddle until last fall when I bought a western saddle. The dressage saddle was very comfy and I felt secure in it, but it was a rather pricey saddle and I didn't want it to get damaged riding in the rain or crossing water. 

I did a lot of research before picking a western saddle, and went with one that several people said put them into a similar seat (ear-hip-heel aligned). It's also part synthetic with a ralide tree, so not significantly heavier than an English saddle. The only thing that annoys me is that I don't feel I have as much freedom of leg movement with the fenders as compared to English stirrup leathers.

After years of riding English, having a horn to grab on to when my horse decides to get squirrely feels like cheating. I've never fallen off of my horse (though I've fallen off of other horses!) but having the added security of the horn, whether I'm actually using it or not, does give me more confidence in following through on any corrections I might need to do with my horse.

My horse also seems to like it- he's not girthy/cinchy when tightening it as he was with the dressage saddle (as it turns out that particular dressage saddle wasn't a great fit, despite having been picked out by a saddle fitter for him, and I now have a new saddle fitter and dressage saddle...)


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I trail ride in a dressage saddle too, since that's what I'm used to riding in. My saddle has a fairly open seat and smaller knee rolls, so it doesn't force me into a certain position quite as much as one with a deep seat and large knee rolls. I find it ok, but not amazing. After about 2 hrs my knees and ankles start hurting (the joints, not the muscle).
I also have an Wintec Endurance Pro that I occasionally use when it's wer out or I'm crossing water, but neither me nor my horae really like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I ride in my AP, always. I have that and a western saddle, but I dislike riding western so that's definitely not an option. My AP has a really deep seat so I always feel secure and it's just so comfortable to me. I think it's what you feel most comfortable in! My friends ride in their dressage saddles though, one is a dressage rider so she's always in it, she has a HDR. My other friend is an eventer and she uses her Wintec Isabell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I ride both English and western depending on which horse I'm riding, but when I do ride my English boy, I did trail him in my dressage saddle until I tried out an Aussie. I haven't turned back since. LOL There is more mass to an Aussie vs. your dressage saddle, but it puts you in a very similar position as your dressage saddle would. That is, deep seat and leg underneath you. I do like my horn on the Aussie because I often bring along my saddle horn pack and I can hang my helmet on it when we tie off for a break. The Aussie also has more places to tie stuff so if you wanted to bring along a halter or tie a jacket to the back or whatever, there are plenty of d rings for leather ties. I don't mind riding in my western saddle and I do have a very comfortable Simco trail saddle, but once you've experienced the deep seat of a dressage and definitely of an Aussie, it's hard to go back.  I pretty much just do speed events in my western barrel saddle now.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I ride in my dressage saddle on trail, i'm comfortable in it and it fits my horse well. We both enjoy it so i see no need to invest in another saddle. Go with a saddle that is comfortable for you.


----------

